# Smoked Deer Leg



## soflaquer (Dec 7, 2005)

This Post is being moved to the Wild Game forum.  Accidently placed in "Fish", by member.

Jeff (Moderator)

ShaneHolz

Fire Starter
Joined: 05 Jul 2005
Total posts: 57
Location: Michigan
Age: 31
Gender:  Male
Points : 62
Donate



  Posted: Wed Nov 30, 2005 12:18 pm   Post subject:  Smoked Deer Leg       

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just wanted to share with everyone that I did a full front leg of a white tail deer in the smoker last night and it came out excellent. Here is what I did. 

I made a brine in a five gallon pail 
2.5 gallons water 
.5 lb kosher salt 
.75 lb powered dextrose 
.5 lb instacure #1 
.5 cup granulated garlic 
.5 cup granulated onion 
.25 cup Tony Catchers Creole 

I injected the leg with about 1 lb of brine then soaked it in the bucket with lid on and in the fridge for 2 days. Then I pulled it out and gave it a rub then back in the fridge it went overnight. Then placed it in a alum pan and put it in the smoker at 225 with heavy Hickory smoke for 2.5 hours. Then basted with Apple Juice and a occasional squit of beer. 

I only applied smoke for the first 3-4 hours then just heat and baste. It took a total of 13 hours to get internal temp of 190. I then pulled it, wrapped it for 2 hours opened it and ate it all up, with a little help. It is definately something I will be doing again. 

Just thought someone might want to try this.


----------



## cheech (Dec 28, 2005)

I have a few venison roasts that I think I will give this a try.

Do you have pictures?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 29, 2005)

Cheech, check out the pictures in this link.

Smoked Venison


----------



## cheech (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Dutch.

I saw those earlier and am going to get one of those kits on order.

I have a few roasts in the freezer and would think that I could make a ham out of those.?>!?

What are your thoughts. Is that the best way to do a roast like that?


----------



## Dutch (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheech, During the deer hunting season we would smoke deer legs all the time.  Make up a simple brine recipe (Make more that you will need). Inject the leg with part of the brine and then place the leg in the remaining brine and allow ti sit for 3-4 days under refrigeration. After you pull the leg from the bine rinse it with cold water and place in the smoker. Smoke it to an internal temp. of 180 degrees F.


----------

